# Ftwo t-ride freestyle camber



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello Everyone, I m new in this forum and try to be active to learn more about snowboarding. By the way, I just got my new board as following. what do you think? is it good quality or not? I have no idea about its technology, ingredients etc. I just made a short search and decide to buy a camber board, and that's it. 

My height 165cm - weight 72-75kg - my knee cap 48cm - board stance width 52cm


FTWO T-RIDE / MEN FREESTYLE CAMBER SNOWBOARD 151CM
In a radically new Camber Bluntshape and Wooddeck technology, the team favorite is pushing all the tricks one step higher, faster and further. With a dose of extra pop and perfect control, it impresses with versatility in the park and offside.

FEATURES:

3D PRINT
CANADIAN MAPLE WOODDECK
G30 XTR CORE
BIAXIAL LIGHT GLASS
FLATNESS TIPS
F 8000 NANOBASE
STONEGRIND FINISH
Camber


----------

